# Anyone make their own flour?? Questions!



## OldFart (Apr 17, 2009)

Does anyone here grind their own flour??? I've been looking into this with very little success. Been trying to prep and store for long term and it seems that flour doesn't last very well. Would like to learn how to produce flour from grains (which seem to store forever).

I've done some searches on Google but only seem to find places that sell mills and places that sell flour. No recipes (for flour) or instructions anywhere!

*Can anyone educate this idiot and set me on the right path??* Any flour making bibles out there? Any advice? I'm thinking I would want a manual mill but after that I don't have a clue what I might need!!


----------



## dairyfreefoodie (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm not sure what kind of flour you want to make and in what quantities, but I just use my spice grinder (coffee grinder) to grind up grains, nuts, and legumes into flours (or nut butters). It works great, but produces just enough for the recipe at hand. It is a decently powerful spice grinder, but still only cost about $15.


----------



## mike in brooklyn (Apr 18, 2009)

High performance blenders from Vita-Mix Corporation.

They have a video on grinding grains


----------



## Russellkhan (Apr 18, 2009)

I grind most of my own whole grain flour using a mill attachment for my mixer (the mixer is an Electrolux DLX). My mill requires putting the grains through twice in order to make a fine flour. 

Most folks I know of who grind their own flour use "micronizing" mills, of which the highest rated these days seems to be the Nutrimill. However, there are those who swear by stone mils as the highest quality mills you can get.

There are no milling bibles that I know of, but the process is fairly straightforward with all of the mills I've heard about. Here's a video that includes grinding flour in a micronizing mill.

Not sure what else you want to know, ask away, hopefully I or someone else will have answers for you.


----------



## OldFart (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks folks!

I've found out that there seems to be no "secret" recipes to making flour! I had no idea it was just ground wheat. I didn't think it was that simple!!

I've also found out that the flour supposedly loses 45% of it's nutritional value 24 hours after grinding and 90% after 72 hours! I would imagine the taste might degrade along the same time frame.

Most of the advice from another forum seemed to be " pick a grinder, pick a grain and start playing"! I guess I'll have to just jump in!!

I would like a manual grinder. I only plan to grind what is required for the recipe for the day.

Thanks again folks!


----------

